# I feel a little lost.



## rjb

Edited as I feel as though I've upset several of you.


----------



## 08marchbean

it is scary to start with!! you will get more and more comfortable with her everyday and eventually it will just be second nature :hugs:


----------



## vinteenage

It is scary, but you can do it.

I'm home alone with Finn 5 days a week. I can't drive. We do perfectly fine.


----------



## rjb

I only worry about the driving because if something happened, I'm a 30 minute drive from the hospital so what would I be able to do? I obviously couldn't walk.

I mostly just needed a little rant haha


----------



## stephx

Phone an ambulance? 

Seriously, it is scary at first but its best just to bite the bullet and get used to it and eventually it will be easy peasy :D

xx


----------



## Sarah10

Aww you will be fine! :) loads of mummies manage :hugs:
I don't drive either and don't live nearr the hosp, would ring for an ambulance/taxi/cab etc.
It gets easier x


----------



## lucy_x

oh dear. heaven forbid anyone should have to look after theyre own child :/.....

Seriously. it gets easier... sometime you just have to get on with somethings
and if anything happens.. phone an ambulance! thats what they are there for! :hugs:

by the time she 4 months you will be laughing about this post :lol: :flower:


----------



## rjb

I didn't mean I don't wanna take care of her!
I just meant it makes me nervous.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

lucy_x said:


> *oh dear. heaven forbid anyone should have to look after theyre own child :/.....*
> 
> Seriously. it gets easier... sometime you just have to get on with somethings
> and if anything happens.. phone an ambulance! thats what they are there for! :hugs:
> 
> by the time she 4 months you will be laughing about this post :lol: :flower:

Bit harsh!

OP, it's bound to be a little scary, it's all new to you. It'll soon be second nature, don't worry!


----------



## sarah0108

I dont want to sound nasty but shes your baby, you should look after her :wacko: i know its scary but some of us have to be alone from when they are born :lol:

I cant drive either and i live alone with my two, if something were to happen, id call and ambulance or family member or something :shrug:

:hugs: though x


----------



## lucy_x

sarah0108 said:


> *I dont want to sound nasty but shes your baby, you should look after her  i know its scary but some of us have to be alone from when they are born* :lol:
> 
> I cant drive either and i live alone with my two, if something were to happen, id call and ambulance or family member or something :shrug:
> 
> :hugs: though x

this is what i meant, its just sarah is nicer than me! :lol:

Sorry something else pissed me off and i just let it off in my last comment.
No offence to the OP. I can understand your predicament.


----------



## rjb

I really don't mean to say I think I shouldn't have to.
I've done all the work with her since she was born.
I just have trouble being alone with het because I'm terrified fir her to be alone for even a second.
It isn't as if I'm saying I want my parents to take her for me, but when they were helping I'd bring her to them every time I had to run to the bathroom because I didn't wanna leave her alone even for that long.


----------



## lucy_x

rjb said:


> I really don't mean to say I think I shouldn't have to.
> I've done all the work with her since she was born.
> I just have trouble being alone with het because I'm terrified fir her to be alone for even a second.
> It isn't as if I'm saying I want my parents to take her for me, but when they were helping I'd bring her to them every time I had to run to the bathroom because I didn't wanna leave her alone even for that long.

Oh no hun, I can totally understand. In a few weeks you will be fine, Everything will be differnet and you will be able to leave her occasionally while you do things :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

lucy_x said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> *I dont want to sound nasty but shes your baby, you should look after her  i know its scary but some of us have to be alone from when they are born* :lol:
> 
> I cant drive either and i live alone with my two, if something were to happen, id call and ambulance or family member or something :shrug:
> 
> :hugs: though x
> 
> this is what i meant, its just* sarah is nicer than me! *
> 
> Sorry something else pissed me off and i just let it off in my last comment.
> No offence to the OP. I can understand your predicament.Click to expand...

:rofl:! 
Or so you think.. :lol: :winkwink:


----------



## sarah0108

rjb said:


> I really don't mean to say I think I shouldn't have to.
> I've done all the work with her since she was born.
> I just have trouble being alone with het because I'm terrified fir her to be alone for even a second.
> It isn't as if I'm saying I want my parents to take her for me, but when they were helping I'd bring her to them every time I had to run to the bathroom because I didn't wanna leave her alone even for that long.

Honestly it does get easier :hugs:


----------



## rjb

I'm glad to hear that. I never sleep at night cause I get up every minute to make sure she's okay.
She grunts in her sleep and I get up to make sure she isn't choking, and if she's quiet I get up to make sure she's breathing.
Nervous mother is an understatement :haha:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

We all started off like that hun lol its normal x


----------



## Sarah10

i used to leg it to the bathroom lol, was paranoid for leaving him for a minute! They get easier as they grow, once they look around they become more interested in things, you get more confident with whats normal and what isn't x


----------



## lindsayryan

it is really frightening at first when your left alone with your baby, i was so scared when my OH went back to work as he works 20 miles away and i dont drive but after a few days maybe even a week or so it will be fine and u will find everything will just come second nature...plus if you have a baby like mine was at the beginning you wont get time to be scared! 

I still worry now and think all mams do but it does get easier, i was too scared to leave him for a second while i went to toilet at first! Good luck x


----------



## Rhio92

I was TERRIFIED the first time I was alone over night with Connor (and I'd always been the only one to see to him at night anyway lol) but after 1 night, I felt fine, and actually prefered being alone :hugs: xxx


----------



## lily123

sarah0108 said:


> I dont want to sound nasty but shes your baby, you should look after her :wacko: i know its scary but some of us have to be alone from when they are born :lol:
> 
> I cant drive either and i live alone with my two, if something were to happen, id call and ambulance or family member or something :shrug:
> 
> :hugs: though x

^^ Just want to second what Sarah said really :thumbup: We were all scared at first, i know i was, and i didn't have any help from anybody. You'll be fine, i found as time went on i got to know LO inside out and now i'm the only one who knows what she needs, i don't want anyone else looking after her :) xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

It is normal to be scared and nervous at first, but it gets easier. I'm pretty sure everyone on here has been scared to leave their LO alone to go to the toilet.. I know I was! With my OH at work, I pretty much never did leave her alone. When I needed a bath and I was on my own I'd move her moses basket into the bathroom, make sure she was fed and happy, and then jump in the bath. So if she needed me, I was there. 

Oh and the waking up every few minutes in the night to check on them? You're not alone! Pretty much the first year of my daughter's life I got used to waking regularly to check on her. Lack of sleep was an understatement, I never really 'slept' it was more like 'shut my eyes but never my ears', the slightest sound and I was awake. I'm STILL like that now, I think you'll find most mothers are :haha: When i told my mum how I never switch off, she said she was still like that with me up until I left home, and is still like it with my sister (who is 16) :rofl: 

xoxox


----------



## sarah0108

Me too Laura :rofl:

Max slept through for the first time last night and i went into panic :haha: i kept waking and checking on him and every time i looked at the time and realised how long had passed without him waking i thought the worst :blush: he was fine though and woke up and just played with his toys rather than Cry!! 

x


----------



## midwestbelle

xx~Lor~xx said:


> It is normal to be scared and nervous at first, but it gets easier. I'm pretty sure everyone on here has been scared to leave their LO alone to go to the toilet.. I know I was! With my OH at work, I pretty much never did leave her alone. *When I needed a bath and I was on my own I'd move her moses basket into the bathroom, make sure she was fed and happy, and then jump in the bath. So if she needed me, I was there. *

My LO is just over two months old, and I have taken a shower without someone being home once, only I moved his vibrating chair thing into the bathroom. :haha:

Every other time I bathe it's when someone is here to hold him for me.

And like everyone else said, the scariness will pass. But you might as well get used to it now.


----------



## leoniebabey

i think everyoine worries at 1st

but seriously am i the only person that doesnt wake to check lol i did the 1st 2 nights then after that i never have, once my aunty came in to my room took lo out of the cot and downstairs and came up half an hour later and i hadnt even realised!
soo bad

anyways back to OP, it's bound to be scary but you will get used to it and it's better to do it now rather than later. I was used to being around my nana and although i did everything myself it was nice to have someone around. Now she is no longer with us im on my own 24-7 and at 1st it was a big shock cause i had no1 for advice but us girlies are here if you ever need advice. I dont have a car neither but have managed fine.


----------



## annawrigley

lily123 said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> I dont want to sound nasty but shes your baby, you should look after her :wacko: i know its scary but some of us have to be alone from when they are born :lol:
> 
> I cant drive either and i live alone with my two, if something were to happen, id call and ambulance or family member or something :shrug:
> 
> :hugs: though x
> 
> ^^ Just want to second what Sarah said really :thumbup: We were all scared at first, i know i was, and i didn't have any help from anybody. You'll be fine, i found as time went on i got to know LO inside out and now i'm the only one who knows what she needs, i don't want anyone else looking after her :) xxClick to expand...

I have to agree too! Theres really no way of putting it lightly but you knew you were signing up to this?! :shrug:
I think they get harder work as they get older but it is much more manageable because you know them and you know what they need and what to do :D If that makes sense! It gets harder, but easier...

And Leonie I never wake up to check on him! I cherish every second of sleep I can get! :rofl:


----------



## vinteenage

Yeah Im going to have to agree with the other girls. It may be harsh, but that's the reality.

She's your baby. While it's lovely to have people help out and be able to give you a hand, it's no where near their responsibility to. I understand the being scared aspect, but you find ways to cope. Put her in a bouncy chair and take her with you when you go to the bathroom or shower (if you dont have one, they're like $30 and totally worth it). 

I don't drive and have been home alone with Finn since day one (OH goes to school and works during the week) and yes, it can be unsettling especially when Finn chokes or something and I have a moment of panic but if I ever needed anything, that's what 911 is for.

You and Hudson will be fine. She can cry for a bit. You can cry. You'll muddle through.


----------



## 17thy

The first few days are a little scary. But I don't have a car with me all day long either and take care of my daughter just fine. Don't worry, it does get way easier. :) *hugs*


----------



## amygwen

I'm sorry hun. It's really hard in the first few weeks, it really is. Whether you have someone around or if you don't and you're doing it by yourself. Thankfully my mom was around for the first six weeks and when I was pregnant I complained about it, but it REALLY helped. Plus FOB was around a lot too, so I always had a hand to help me. I can't imagine doing it alone. I've been left a day or two by myself, but that's enough for me. Can't imagine having to go through it especially in the very beginning of Kenny's life. It's really difficult. I hope everything is ok for you :hugs:


----------



## MissMamma

awh hun it IS scary, the first time i was left alone with LO and had to bath her and put her to bed i was sooo nervous [and i managed to tip her bath full of water all over the living room :dohh:] but you get used to it as time goes on and you learn how to become a mother, despite what some people say it doesnt come natural to us all and it takes some learning.
i take LO into bathroom with me when i bath. I have never been away from her for longer thna an hour when i had a docs appointment and gradually i just became less scared of everyhting and more condfident, there's still days when i worry and panic but they're getting fewer.
oh and my LO slept for four hours last night [thats double what she usually goes] and i woke up went to check her and succeeded in waking her up :dohh:
it will be fine hun, you can do it.


----------



## rjb

I'm sorry if I made anyone mad with this thread, I was just a little overwhelmed with PPD and feeling alone.
I was missing my parents and feeling homesick.
But I really am sorry as I feel ad though I've offended some of you girls.
I've been caring for Hudson on my own, and even though I still get scared something may go wrong, I'm adjusting and becoming less afraid.
I only meant this as a vent thread. I was upset and scared.
But I'm feeling alright for the most part now.


----------



## annawrigley

rjb said:


> I'm sorry if I made anyone mad with this thread, I was just a little overwhelmed with PPD and feeling alone.
> I was missing my parents and feeling homesick.
> But I really am sorry as I feel ad though I've offended some of you girls.
> I've been caring for Hudson on my own, and even though I still get scared something may go wrong, I'm adjusting and becoming less afraid.
> I only meant this as a vent thread. I was upset and scared.
> But I'm feeling alright for the most part now.

You didnt offend me hun. I just get really funny about things like this because I know a lot of girls (NOT saying you are one of them!!) who basically do none of the childcare themselves and their parents do everything, and its just a bit of a kick in the teeth when ive done it all since day 1. Im really not saying you're like that, just it makes me over sensitive to any kinda thread like this if that makes sense? I get that you just were missing the company, I really can understand that as it seems harder when no one is there with you even if you are doing just as much work :shrug: Glad you are feeling better now x


----------



## Sarah10

MissMammaToBe said:


> awh hun it IS scary, the first time i was left alone with LO and had to bath her and put her to bed i was sooo nervous *[and i managed to tip her bath full of water all over the living room* :dohh:] but you get used to it as time goes on and you learn how to become a mother, despite what some people say it doesnt come natural to us all and it takes some learning.
> i take LO into bathroom with me when i bath. I have never been away from her for longer thna an hour when i had a docs appointment and gradually i just became less scared of everyhting and more condfident, there's still days when i worry and panic but they're getting fewer.
> oh and my LO slept for four hours last night [thats double what she usually goes] and i woke up went to check her and succeeded in waking her up :dohh:
> it will be fine hun, you can do it.

I tipped jayden's bathwater all over his room :haha: from then on i stuck him in the bathroom bath lol!


----------



## annawrigley

Ive only used a baby bath once! For his first bath, and it was a disaster, so used the big bath from then on! Much easier :thumbup: xx


----------



## Sarah10

I burst into tears when that happened, mind you i think it was the emotions which got me lol, that baby bath is in the bathroom probably collecting dust!


----------



## MissMamma

Sarah10 said:


> I burst into tears when that happened, mind you i think it was the emotions which got me lol, that baby bath is in the bathroom probably collecting dust!

I did too! I didnt realise how heavey a small looking tub would be when it had water in it!
now I fill it up running with jugs of water from kitchen to living room :dohh:


----------

